# Pringle Lake



## jesseh627 (Nov 16, 2018)

can anyone tell me the depth at the mouth of the Pringle lake cut, on the Bay side, east of Vanderveer Island and the depth of Rahai Bayou, west of Vanderveer?


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

I would guess, this time of year....... not deep enough.


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

Couldn't tell you the exact depth but if you are running a tunnel or you are willing to walk your boat in there is a definite channel that will float a decent size boat with the motor up. Use the middle entrance for the easiest access. Even with the POC traffic it' still one of my favorite winter time spots.
Tight lines & Merry Christmas


----------



## jesseh627 (Nov 16, 2018)

many thanks! Hopefully I can use trolling motor to get me through. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Havent run it in years but it was a twisty adventure with little margin for error back in the day . Good luck


----------



## jesseh627 (Nov 16, 2018)

thank you. I'll take my time!


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

unfortunately I doubt you will be able to ease/walk/troll into there from the bay as it is very skinny before the small "channel"... way under 1 ft most of the time. Check your draft at rest, probably more that that. If less you prob wouldn't need to ask about this ;-)


----------



## jesseh627 (Nov 16, 2018)

yeah, I'm probably a good foot draft. Thank you.


----------



## betterlate (Dec 7, 2012)

Last March it was about 8-10 inches deep when we went in. I do believe it was high tide.


----------

